# Eisen Kreuz Hund comic album idea



## lwhitehead (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi this idea for a Furry comic album was inspired by Blacksad and Lackadaisy, but unlike these albums and comics I'm using animals found in nations for there racial makeup, America is a melting pot of Furry races. The setting is the 1950's a post war America, the main character is a German American German Shepherd P.I. 

He is Eisen Kreuz Hund, son of Wilhelm Otto Hund a Bravaria born German Shepherd dog who fought in the Imperial German Army as a Shocktrooper, After the Great War he married an female Austrian German Shepherd and imgrated to the USA and in 1920 Eisen was born.

21 years later Eisen joined American Army when USA was attacked by Imperial Japan, in based training he was tapped for OSS, he was trained as agent and ranger to work behind enemy lines, this came helpful later as an P.I.



LW


----------



## Logan Who (Aug 7, 2015)

while the idea for the comic sounds interesting, i strongly advise you to rethink your choice of name for the dog, as it sounds incredibly stupid actually if you understand german...  please do not take offense, i just thought it might be good for you to know that before starting the comic.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 8, 2015)

Eisen is Iron, Kreuz is Cross (I think, Hund is dog, His Father was a Commando so he was tapped in WW2 as a OSS Commando, his Family ended up in a Enemy Alien camp Eisen mother died in the camp this broke his Father Wilhelm, Eisen as dutful son takes care of his Father at home. 

I'm looking for a very good Furry artist who is very cheap, I'm poor Canadian with Aspergers who is writing about 1950's America. I need an Artist who can give me a good Pulp and style like Blaksad and Lackadaisy.


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 10, 2015)

Which American City should I base Eisen my P.I. character in one with a large German population and culture in it, still looking for Artists BTW.


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 17, 2015)

Um I've change my main character's name to Franz Joseph the Iron Cross is a nick name, that his Father gave him.


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 19, 2015)

Um folks I could use some help on this idea and with finding cheap but talented Artists?.



LW


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2015)

lwhitehead said:


> Um folks I could use some help on this idea and with finding cheap but talented Artists?.
> 
> 
> 
> LW


There's no easy way to find a talented artist for cheap. Hell, I imagine it's nigh impossible. People who are good at what they do know their value and will charge accordingly.


----------

